# By the People, for the People



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Our system of government only works as it should when the People are actively involved. It's fashionable to hate government these days, but I have a different perspective.

If you've fished or hunted Utah for very long, chances are you've enjoyed the benefits of the Civilian Conservation Corps, sometimes referred to as "FDR's Tree Army". In addition to reforestation projects, the CCC built roads, bridges, fences and dams between 1933 and 1942 that remain today as the legacy of that program.

With youth unemployment rates currently running 25%, Congress would do well to re-institute the CCC. But we know that ain't going to happen. And we know why.

The closest thing to the CCC in operation today is the Utah Conservation Corps administered by USU in _partnership_ (key word) with the USFS. Outstanding program, in my opinion, with a hardy Thank You! to those involved.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

My great-uncle was one of the CCC boys encamped up American Fork Canyon. He went on to become a WWII vet, when he came home it was back up AF Canyon as a park ranger.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Some of my wife's family were from Hurricane and Springdale.
Some of them were in the CCC and helped build the tunnels at Zion.
The family still talks about it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When you look at what those men and boys did it is amazing, and they did it mostly by hand. 

I doubt that you could find enough people to even start one of those kind of projects now days. Everyone wants something for nothing and would not be happy with a place to sleep, food to eat, and a little bit of money.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, a co-ink-a-dink!

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/58199542-78/ccc-utah-state-built.html.csp

Another benefit of programs like this is they provide youngsters an experience of "labor". Too many youth today are totally unfamiliar with the concept. When I was young, my old man told me that hard work built character. I thought he was full of beans, but now I know exactly what he meant.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A majority of the lakes up in the high country on the south slope of the High Uintas had dams added to them to increase holding capacity. Most of those dams were built in the 1930s by the CCC.

Pretty cool.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't hate the government. I hate that it's irresponsible and incompetent to run, manage, or administrate any program, service, or, now, mandate for the public.

"I'm from the government and I'm here to help" was said before I was even born. I've never known a government that is responsible and competent in my lifetime.

There are boys who live next door to me who are 13 and 12 respectively. I had them come work in my yard and they didn't know how to pick up sticks. I handed one a shovel and he looked at me like I might as well have handed him a calculus book. 

Congress couldn't reinstate the CCC because it has neither the money nor the citizenry to make it effective.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Congress couldn't reinstate the CCC because it has neither the money nor the citizenry to make it effective.


I don't mean to sound bitter, cold, or cruel, but I am, so that's how it comes out.

Bill Hicks


----------

